# Isabel as a middle name? UPDATE 6/22



## ImSoTired

I'm very early in my pregnancy but I've been thinking of baby names, well...forever! I'm sure most of you have chosen baby names far before your children well concieved as well. Here is my dilemma...

My Great Grandmother's name was Isabel. I was very close to her and I had always planned on naming my girl after her. The issue is Isabella is such a popular name nowadays and I don't want people mistaking her name as Isabella or calling her bella. So I was thinking that we could use it as a middle name. But what sounds good with is as a first name? And I don't want anything too crazy or long because we have a long, crazy last name.

I don't have a problem with boys names. I have a list a mile long....ANy suggestions?


----------



## bethanchloe

Sophia
Esme
Ruby
Grace
Ivy

These are just the first few that sprung to mind - think they all sound pretty cute with Isabel in the middle :) x


----------



## ImSoTired

I love all of those! thank you! I actually used ivy to name my fur baby! lol. So much to consider!


----------



## bethanchloe

ImSoTired said:


> I love all of those! thank you! I actually used ivy to name my fur baby! lol. So much to consider!

Ivy is one of my absolute favourites, it's a consideration as a middle name for this one if they're a girl :D!
Ruby Isabel sounds beautiful and classic - love it :). Hope you find something that works for you x


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks so much. I have more than enough time to find one that I love but I am just so disappointed at the popularity of the name! There are a lot of other family names I'd like to use but none of them go with Isabel and I'm only having one baby so far, lol.


----------



## bethanchloe

ImSoTired said:


> Thanks so much. I have more than enough time to find one that I love but I am just so disappointed at the popularity of the name! There are a lot of other family names I'd like to use but none of them go with Isabel and I'm only having one baby so far, lol.

It's a shame when that happens, we've avoided family names altogether as whilst they're sentimental we dont' seem to have any family with nice names haha!


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm a fan of it as a middle name - its my daughter's! Her name is Katherine Isabelle and we call her Katie Belle. 

I've never worried about it being a popular name because it just seemed to fit her perfectly.


----------



## palacemommy

I think Isabel as a middle name is beautiful

what about

Ava Isabel
Katie Isabel
Emma Isabel
Leah Isabel
Hannah Isabel
Amy Isabel
Sarah Isabel
Jada Isabel
Maisie Isabel
Cara Isabel
Laura Isabel


----------



## ImSoTired

SugarBeth said:


> I'm a fan of it as a middle name - its my daughter's! Her name is Katherine Isabelle and we call her Katie Belle.
> 
> I've never worried about it being a popular name because it just seemed to fit her perfectly.

I love that! It is beautiful! Unfortunately we have a relative named katherine so I can't use it...but I have always like kaitlyn...


----------



## ImSoTired

palacemommy said:


> I think Isabel as a middle name is beautiful
> 
> what about
> 
> Ava Isabel
> Katie Isabel
> Emma Isabel
> Leah Isabel
> Hannah Isabel
> Amy Isabel
> Sarah Isabel
> Jada Isabel
> Maisie Isabel
> Cara Isabel
> Laura Isabel

I think Amy sounds the best out of all of them but again we have a relative...we have a huge family. Emma, Leah, and Ave sound beautiful as well! I am jotting all that I like down to discuss with Dh at a later date! lol


----------



## Murphyj828

I was considering Mia Isabelle myself. I think it goes nicely.


----------



## ImSoTired

Murphyj828 said:


> I was considering Mia Isabelle myself. I think it goes nicely.

That is a very sweet name:flower:


----------



## dizz

I'm stuck with the whole Isabella train of popularity myself. I'd have liked to have used it (as my nan's middle name was Isabelle - but I don't like her first name at all as a choice - it's dated very badly), but it's just so popular in all variants (Isabelle/Isabella/Isobel) that I've just had to decide against it.

Was possibly considering Anna Isabelle at one point - however my much-loathed cousin has Isobel as a middle name (again from my nan) and I don't want to look like I'm paying homage to her since I really can't stand the way she behaves now.


----------



## ImSoTired

HI everyone. I'm still looking for suggestions for first names that go well with Isabel as a middle name and a long last name. I am still having a hard time deciding as I would love Isabel to be the 1st name but it's still too too popular for my liking. Any more suggestions?


----------



## ImSoTired

bump, any suggestions? please?


----------



## Jodiebump2012

Chloe Isabel
Ruby Isabel
Amelia Isabel
Freya Isabel
Phoebe Isabel

xx


----------



## ImSoTired

Jodiebump2012 said:


> Chloe Isabel
> Ruby Isabel
> Amelia Isabel
> Freya Isabel
> Phoebe Isabel
> 
> xx

Oh phoebe is so cute never crossed my mind! TY


----------



## Jodiebump2012

ImSoTired said:


> Jodiebump2012 said:
> 
> 
> Chloe Isabel
> Ruby Isabel
> Amelia Isabel
> Freya Isabel
> Phoebe Isabel
> 
> xx
> 
> Oh phoebe is so cute never crossed my mind! TYClick to expand...

Glad you like it! :flower: A friend of mine has just named her baby Phoebe, I think it's so cute! and it goes really well with Isabel :hugs: xx


----------



## aegle

Hey hun,

So I've had the same dilemma as you... I really don't like the name Isabella/Bella either, but OH and I love Isabelle and cannot settle on anything else.

So we're going with Isabelle (though I'm still toying with the Isabel spelling)

I see that you're in PA, which i assume is Pennsylvania. I looked it up and Isabella is only #5 in your state. Isabel/le isn't even in the top 100.

My name is Jessica, which was the number 1 baby name from 1985-1995 (I was born in 1990). And I honestly only once had a classmate with the same name. It wasn't a big deal.

So think about it... perhaps you can just have the perfect name. I've told a few people her name and have them parrot back to me, "Oh, Isabella is a great name." But you just correct them and carry on.

There are so many nickname options that she can make her name more unique if she feels like she's not happy with her name. Izzy, Belle, Isa, Sable, Elle... 

& there's playful baby nicknames like Bluebelle or Tinkerbelle ;)


----------



## ImSoTired

aegle said:


> Hey hun,
> 
> So I've had the same dilemma as you... I really don't like the name Isabella/Bella either, but OH and I love Isabelle and cannot settle on anything else.
> 
> So we're going with Isabelle (though I'm still toying with the Isabel spelling)
> 
> I see that you're in PA, which i assume is Pennsylvania. I looked it up and Isabella is only #5 in your state. Isabel/le isn't even in the top 100.
> 
> My name is Jessica, which was the number 1 baby name from 1985-1995 (I was born in 1990). And I honestly only once had a classmate with the same name. It wasn't a big deal.
> 
> So think about it... perhaps you can just have the perfect name. I've told a few people her name and have them parrot back to me, "Oh, Isabella is a great name." But you just correct them and carry on.
> 
> There are so many nickname options that she can make her name more unique if she feels like she's not happy with her name. Izzy, Belle, Isa, Sable, Elle...
> 
> & there's playful baby nicknames like Bluebelle or Tinkerbelle ;)

Yes I'm in Pennsylvania. And thank you SO MUCH for your reply. I have been so back and forth about this and I think that you are right. I may as well just use it as it's the only thing that truly looks and sounds right to me for a girl name. Isabel Rose is the name I decided on a long time ago and I can't get it out of my head since! It's also a very important name to me. Thanks again for the reply. I am still toying around with names but I feel now like I can use that name if I really want it. Thanks again!


----------



## sowanted

If you love Isabel Rose, choose that one!

Never mind what people MIGHT think the name is. You...and eventually she...can correct them.

Go for it! A lovely name, and how special to have the connection to your great grandmother (not to mention the long history of your wish to use the name).


----------



## ImSoTired

Sowanted- Thank you :flower:


----------



## aegle

That's great! Imagine if you decided on some other first name and regretted it her whole life.. A name is pretty important :) :hugs:


----------

